# Easton EC 90 SL users question.



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

I just received a new 05 Easton EC 90 sl fork. Are you guys using the EC -90 using the Easton compression device. It looks as though it would work OK and only weighs 18 grams on my scale. 

Any feedback? 

Thanks!


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

Juanmoretime said:


> I just received a new 05 Easton EC 90 sl fork. Are you guys using the EC -90 using the Easton compression device. It looks as though it would work OK and only weighs 18 grams on my scale.
> 
> Any feedback?
> 
> Thanks!



I installed one last week - no problems and the ride is quite acceptable. It's a hell of a fork for the low price they're currently available for on special.

That particular compression plug design sometimes requires a bit more finesse than others as it can be hard to install it to the correct height in the steerer with the top cap on. I pulled the whole thing apart, including the spring and let the bolt pull the wedge into the cylinder. Once it's snug in the tube, you can pull the bolt and put the rest of it back.

I actually like it because it lets you use whatever fancy top cap came with your headset.


----------



## Val_Garou (Apr 30, 2002)

Agreed. Mine's from '04, but hundreds of miles have left me happy with it.


----------



## jcuesico (Mar 25, 2004)

*18g really?*

The 05 Easton Compression cap is only 18g? I have a 2004 Easton EC90 SLX and the compression cap was 40g on my scale. That's why I used an Extralite Ultrastar (8g) with a ultralight topcap and screw from purely custom (6g). So that's 14g and you have to buy them separately.

However, at 18g, then I would just use it. You only save 4g by going the other way. Your wallet would be heavier with the easton compression cap.


----------



## weiwentg (Feb 3, 2004)

Juanmoretime said:


> I just received a new 05 Easton EC 90 sl fork. Are you guys using the EC -90 using the Easton compression device. It looks as though it would work OK and only weighs 18 grams on my scale.
> 
> Any feedback?
> 
> Thanks!


my LBS was not impressed with the compression monstrosity on the 04 easton forks (and earlier), and they weighed a ton. I had an 02 (?) Easton EC70, and the compression device had a hard time keeping the headset tight. the one on my 04 fork worked fine for the short time I had it. I replaced it with a USE ring-go-star. the mechanic at my LBS said he wasn't impressed with the design.
if they have changed the design of the compression plug, good for them. care to post a picture?


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

*This is the new 2005 version.*

According to Easton, with the new nanotubes the steer does not need to be supported from the inside. So this compression device works on the outside instead of a spacer. It has serated teeth and you assemble everything and tighen a screw that expands the ring to set proper headset tension. A plastic cap goes into the steeer.



weiwentg said:


> my LBS was not impressed with the compression monstrosity on the 04 easton forks (and earlier), and they weighed a ton. I had an 02 (?) Easton EC70, and the compression device had a hard time keeping the headset tight. the one on my 04 fork worked fine for the short time I had it. I replaced it with a USE ring-go-star. the mechanic at my LBS said he wasn't impressed with the design.
> if they have changed the design of the compression plug, good for them. care to post a picture?


----------



## AJS (Aug 7, 2003)

I need nanotubes! 
.
.


----------



## jcuesico (Mar 25, 2004)

*Looks similar to USE Ring-GO-Star*

The 2005 headset compression looks very similar to the USE Ring-Go-Star.

There was a few threads about this before. Check out the following threads 
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=25807&highlight=ring-go-star
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=11793&highlight=ring-go-star

Here's a pic of the Ring-Go-Star.

The USE Ring-Go-Star is 25g. The easton lighter at 18g, most likely because the top cap is plastic. The Ring-Go-Star's top cap is aluminum. 

I'd go for the easton headset compression. Just make sure you have the correst size tool with you in case you have to adjust your stem/headset out in the field. As soon as you loosen your stem out, then you'd have to reset the easton headset preload back so the teeth are right next to each other. Then tighten the stem bolts, then adjust the easton headset preload. I've used the USE Ring-Go-Star before.

I changed to the Extralite Ultrastar and Purely custom ultralight topcap and aluminum screw because I liked the spider design on the top cap.


----------

